# Randori



## Fightfan00 (Sep 24, 2003)

I put this same thread on the Aikido forum but i'm going to word it a little diffrently.For the people who train in both Aikido and judo is randori the same in both arts or is it diffrent?Also what rank do you start training in it?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

I have studied both (briefly) and found them quite different in feel.


----------

